# Interesting Old Juvenia/jw Benson Wristwatch



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi guys - not been on here for a while but recently picked up a small lot of watches and this was in there, unusual case lugs which I really like.

Always got good information off here in the past so thought I would put a post up - and hopefully some pics.

Info on watch face is Juvenia JW Benson London and switzerland - on movement it says Juvenia MFG 17 jewels Fab Suisse.

Im guessing 1950's





































Thanks for looking !


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

I think your watch looks to be late 1930s to early 1940s.

Juvenia were known for producing high quality watch movements. A google search of the company will give details of their reputation and watch making achievements. JW Benson produced their own watches but by the date of your watch bought the movements and put their name on them. They were highly regarded retailers. Your watch therefore has been both made and retailed by two prestigious companies.

Regards

David


----------

